# LT 1022



## Yeti (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm trying to replace the drive belt on a used lt1022 I just acquired, I've never worked on a cub cadet and I'm having issues removing the PTO clutch, the bolt just spins the motor. Am I missing a step or lockout procedure?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I take it that you don't have an operators manual. There is one in our manuals section. Some folks take a spark plug out and fill the cylinder with a length of rope. That's supposed to block the engine from turning over.... don't lose the rope in the cylinder!! And, I've never tried it!!
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/cub-cadet-lt-1018-lt-1022.119/


----------



## Yeti (Apr 29, 2019)

When I reviewed the operator's manual it only said to remove the bolt, I might try a stronger impact wrench before using the string but it's a great idea. I'm just paranoid about loosong the string


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

also could be LH thread, I don't think I would want to fill above the piston with rope, you can buy a plastic plug that screws into the plug hole and protrudes into the cylinder and rest against the piston crown to stop the crank from rotating.


----------

